

Famous First Landing Pages - mattangriffel
http://blog.onemonthrails.com/famous-first-landing-pages/

======
esm829
Can't believe Google's first ever product was named Backrub. Wild!

------
lmm
To me the more striking thing is that Amazon, Ebay and even Google kept
"ugly", less "designed" pages for as long as they did. Design is a lot less
important than content.

~~~
jmduke
Design isn't just about modernity, but familiarity and accessibility.

------
celwell
Kevin Systrom is Twitter (twttr) early-adopter?

